# overachieving drivers



## buckeye12 (Aug 19, 2014)

Saturday night I was driving (Columbus, OH) and got my second report of some driver that is definitely making me look bad! this Uber driver has a car decorated like the cash cab and has passengers answer trivia questions for prizes, gives out glow sticks and bracelets, candy, and water. geesh. the passengers that I had Saturday told me how amazing that ride was and one lady mentioned that they tipped the driver $10. I got no tip. I carry waters, am friendly, and get people to their destinations quick and efficiently. .but apparently that's not enough! has anyone experienced anything like this in their city?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

ernmack33 said:


> I carry waters, am friendly, and get people to their destinations quick and efficiently. .but apparently that's not enough!


When I used to drive Uber riders before the price cut, they enjoyed of cold refreshing bottle waters, sometimes flavored vitamin water, if it was on special on the supermarket + gum or any goodies that I also provided + the amenity of being able to hook up their music since I upgraded my sound system and added a pair of subs + 6x9's. My car is kinda loud; riders loved it.

I am in LA. Base fare .80/minimum fare 4.00/ mile is 1.10/ and .20 a minute. 5 cancellation fee that rarely gets paid and as always, the $1 safety fee.

Now when on surge, I only offer attractive ladies to plug their music, if I have bottle waters, they ALWAYS go towards good looking broads.  I buy the 40 pack bottle waters from Walmart and it's like 6 bucks total per case including CRV. I unplug the aux cable for dudes and hook my iPod via the USB, let them listen to my tunes.

Lyft riders, regardless of Prime or not, when I am driving and have availability, get full benefits of everything, I treat Lyft riders like I used to treat Uber riders when I started driving for Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

My feeling is that if people want to be on a game show they need to go pay Drew Carey or Pat Sajak a visit. But if they want to get from point A to point B in comfort and safety, then call Desert Driver.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I think if you have some added fun entertainment factor, you are more likely to get tips. Especially when people are partying. Is the effort really worth the increase in tips, I'm not sure. But maybe having fun is worth it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

That's an interesting point, Jeeves. In my case, I use my metrocruiser for the other two businesses I operate, so I'm not much inclined to turn it into a circus pavilion, but I'd love to hear if doing so draws more ka-ching into the driver's pocket.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

I once gave out glow sticks to a group, and was given a $5 tip. The pax told me she was not planning on leaving a tip, but because I was awesome enough to give them glow sticks, she feels it was an amazing ride and I deserved it. Ever since then, I always keep them glow sticks handy & ready for a people going out who seem like they would enjoy them


----------



## buckeye12 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it's great to have fun w people, I definitely try to do that too. I guess I was just frustrated because I have a good rating and think I do a pretty good job, but because I didn't have all the bells and whistles I ended up looking bad. Also, it sounded like this girl just had so much going on, even giving out prizes (who knows what they were). I can't really afford all of that, but don't want to be seen as a 4 out of 5 star driver for that reason.


----------



## buckeye12 (Aug 19, 2014)

but hey, if glow sticks bring in a lot of extra tips then I'm thinking in the end I may need to hit the dollar store and stock up! with the fares so low now, a little extra might be worth it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

What is one supposed to do with a glow stick?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What is one supposed to do with a glow stick?


Put it where uber can see how to screw you in the dark!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

About 90% of Uber rides should result in some sort of tip. The fact is it’s more like 5% or less. I would suppose there are drivers out there doing a complex monkey dance which makes pax clap their hands and tip reliably (maybe up to 40 or 50% of the time?). But generally UberX rides are not tipped and drivers as a whole receive a very small amount from tips. It is inappropriate for any driver to blame himself for no tips. You control your rating to some degree, but in comparison there is little you can do to reliably get tips besides worshipping, entertaining, and making a spectacle of yourself to the passenger. The reward for this will be paltry and insulting.

Many reasons for why pax do not tip their UberX drivers. Some can be undone partially, some can’t really. If you can survive as an UberX driver, pat yourself on the back and feel good about your ability to thrive at a real job where shit makes sense.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

If the glow sticks cost more than the amount of tips it generates I don't see why one would hand them out?

I give out zilch. This is where women have a slight advantage over the men imo. I get tipped 35-40% of the time. I like to think it's my personality, but I think it's the clothes. Once I wore a swaetshirt all night - no tips. Next night wore fitted top - tips.


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

On a side note, hello from Columbus as well


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Put it where uber can see how to screw you in the dark!


pengduck - if you're so displeased with Uber, maybe you would be happier if you didn't drive for them any longer. You may wish to consider such an option.

No need to thank me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> pengduck - if you're so displeased with Uber, maybe you would be happier if you didn't drive for them any longer. You may wish to consider such an option.
> 
> No need to thank me.


D'oh! Newbie error! OK, who's first?


----------



## Jalcmkzv87 (Aug 10, 2014)

a pack of 15 glow sticks/bracelets/necklace costs $1.00. Pax usually get 1 or 2 each (let's say 2 w/ 4 in the group is 8 glow sticks) I spent $0.54 in order to get a $5.00 tip. $4.46 profit! Yea boy!!! I usually buy from Target, 99 Cent Store, etc. and usually buy $5-$10 worth.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

uberfool said:


> If the glow sticks cost more than the amount of tips it generates I don't see why one would hand them out?
> 
> I give out zilch. This is where women have a slight advantage over the men imo. I get tipped 35-40% of the time. I like to think it's my personality, but I think it's the clothes. Once I wore a swaetshirt all night - no tips. Next night wore fitted top - tips.


Maybe try the no shirt trick. The tips will be rollin'.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

ernmack33 said:


> I think it's great to have fun w people, I definitely try to do that too. I guess I was just frustrated because I have a good rating and think I do a pretty good job, but because I didn't have all the bells and whistles I ended up looking bad. Also, it sounded like this girl just had so much going on, even giving out prizes (who knows what they were). I can't really afford all of that, but don't want to be seen as a 4 out of 5 star driver for that reason.


I wouldn't say the "Cash Cab" makes you look bad, it just makes you ordinary. It effects that single passenger, they will eventually forget about that experience.

One thing I learned about a long time ago, anything you put in to your business - it's an expense period. Are you going to get that back? So for every case of water, every pack of gum, every glow stick, are you going to get that as a return in tips? You arn't going to make it back in additional rides because the passengers aren't choosing your car over others, you are randomly chosen.

One thing I can say around technology and the expense - If I did not have my phones (HTC M8 & Galaxy Note 3), my Moto360 Watch, my Plantronics Legends headset - I wouldn't have purchased them directly to use for Uber or Lyft. I have them due to my other line of work, more of a geek factor then anything else. If my phones, watch or headset breaks - I would replace them with a cheap alternative. The same can be said about the car you drive, the tires, the maintenance, etc...

It is very possible that the person driving the tricked out car is an entertainer. That's their main stream money making line. Again, it's not going to make you look "Bad" it just makes you look ordinary.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Maybe try the no shirt trick. The tips will be rollin'.


I'm going to go shirtless but for a couple of bucks I'll put it back on.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> One thing I learned about a long time ago, anything you put in to your business - it's an expense period. Are you going to get that back? So for every case of water, every pack of gum, every glow stick, are you going to get that as a return in tips? You arn't going to make it back in additional rides because the passengers aren't choosing your car over others, you are randomly chosen.


Some people like to think it's a tax write-off. People should know there's a threshold you have to break in order to start claiming write-offs. I think it's between 4 and 5 thousand. So, if you're not spending\claiming at least that threshold, if you haven't spent at least that much on business expenses, you can't claim those expenditures as a write-offs. That's alot of glow sticks.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, you can only claim MILES _or _GAS. Not both, so all those gas receipts are worthless unless they total up to more than 55 cents a mile.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

josolo said:


> Some people like to think it's a tax write-off. People should know there's a threshold you have to break in order to start claiming write-offs. I think it's between 4 and 5 thousand. So, if you're not spending\claiming at least that threshold, if you haven't spent at least that much on business expenses, you can't claim those expenditures as a write-offs. That's alot of glow sticks.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, you can only claim MILES _or _GAS. Not both, so all those gas receipts are worthless unless they total up to more than 55 cents a mile.


I wasn't even going to get into the write-off stuff with taxes. I think your right about miles or gas. The only reason it would be good to keep receipts is if your gas expense becomes larger then your 56 cents a mile.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Huh...I had a wine and cheese plate for riders.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> D'oh! Newbie error! OK, who's first?


It was a valid question, we will agree.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

josolo said:


> Also, if I'm not mistaken, you can only claim MILES _or _GAS. Not both, so all those gas receipts are worthless unless they total up to more than 55 cents a mile.


Truth, though its 56 cents a mile. Keeping the receipts is still important in case the IRS asks to see that you're actually spending money in the way that is claimed. Doesn't matter if they are worth 56 cents a mile, just need to show the effort.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

it should be like flying, so you can sell your vitamin water and gum for top $$$..stop feeding cheap ass monkey for free...Wake up people! We are making minimum wages with Pubver!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

this cash cab thing is ridiculous...

what's more ridiculous is the customer who tipped this guy, tips wait staff at least 15%, tips every cab driver they've ever had...

tips UberX drivers if they add in a little entertainment?

wtf


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

josolo said:


> Some people like to think it's a tax write-off. People should know there's a threshold you have to break in order to start claiming write-offs. I think it's between 4 and 5 thousand. So, if you're not spending\claiming at least that threshold, if you haven't spent at least that much on business expenses, you can't claim those expenditures as a write-offs. That's alot of glow sticks.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, you can only claim MILES _or _GAS. Not both, so all those gas receipts are worthless unless they total up to more than 55 cents a mile.


The standard deduction amount for 2014 is $6,200 for single individual and married filing separately. Assuming a person is only claiming miles and not other business deductions (glow sticks for example in this case), they would need to drive 11,071 miles for Uber a year (average of 213 miles/week) in order to benefit from itemizing deductions rather than taking the standard. In reality, most ride share drivers can benefit from other "below the line" deductions both business related and personal further lowering the amount of miles necessary to make itemized deductions preferable to taking the standard one.

You are correct in stating the gas receipts are worthless except as backup to one's mileage keeping records in case of an audit. Almost everyone is better claiming the 56 cent/mile than itemizing actual gasoline costs. Even a vehicle getting a poor 15 mpg is only using 20 cents/mile when gas is at $3/gallon. Of course, that mileage deduction also prevents a taxpayer from claiming other vehicle maintenance expenses such as tires, brakes, car washes, etc. But still, those expenses are almost always far less than gas as a cost of operating, especially on a vehicle less than 10 years old.

EDIT: The part I forgot to add above is that by itemizing deductions, one has to give up the standard deduction. Itemized deductions aren't on top of the standard. So when someone has $10,200 in itemized deductions through mileage and other sources, they need to keep in mind that they are only benefiting from the $4,000 above the standard deduction they are giving up. This is mainly going to be the Uber driver who doesn't drive much or who began driving later in the tax year. In those cases, they may be better off with the standard.

See a tax professional.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Jalcmkzv87 said:


> I once gave out glow sticks to a group, and was given a $5 tip. The pax told me she was not planning on leaving a tip, but because I was awesome enough to give them glow sticks, she feels it was an amazing ride and I deserved it. Ever since then, I always keep them glow sticks handy & ready for a people going out who seem like they would enjoy them


Looks like you can get those glowsticks on eBay for less than 10 cents each. Buy buy buy!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Brady said:


> The standard deduction amount...


I'm not really an economic guy but have been self employed for the past several years.
It's different every year (and maybe state) and I don't keep up with that stuff.
I REALLY appreciate the post you just made. It's very substantive.
Thanks.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Hire some homeless guy to approach your car and scare the pax. Act the like the hero of the situation and then you get tipped as a reward.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Looks like you can get those glowsticks on eBay for less than 10 cents each. Buy buy buy!


Can you link? I'm not sold on the idea of carrying more freebies around in my car to hand out to riders beyond the water and candy I have now, but it's worth trying to see if it results in increased tips. At least with glow sticks, they won't be leaving behind candy wrappers and half consumed bottles of water. It's very fair to call me a nerd, but I compared what I earned in tips before I offered water and candy to now and I've found that water and candy provide an average return of 415% above their cost (every $10 I spend on these unnecessary amenities results in $41.50 in increased tips) although my average is only five weeks long and the comparison period prior to that only 4 weeks long. I'd say most amenities with a return above 150% is worth my effort in stocking them in the car even without considering the effect on rating. The exception would be items that can cause damage to the vehicle, are a real hassle to clean up, are illegal, etc. I could probably make a killing selling weed or alcohol after 2 am to my riders. :/


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Brady said:


> Can you link? I'm not sold on the idea of carrying more freebies around in my car to hand out to riders beyond the water and candy I have now, but it's worth trying to see if it results in increased tips. At least with glow sticks, they won't be leaving behind candy wrappers and half consumed bottles of water. It's very fair to call me a nerd, but I compared what I earned in tips before I offered water and candy to now and I've found that water and candy provide an average return of 415% above their cost (every $10 I spend on these unnecessary amenities results in $41.50 in increased tips) although my average is only five weeks long and the comparison period prior to that only 4 weeks long. I'd say most amenities with a return above 150% is worth my effort in stocking them in the car even without considering the effect on rating. The exception would be items that can cause damage to the vehicle, are a real hassle to clean up, are illegal, etc. I could probably make a killing selling weed or alcohol after 2 am to my riders. :/


It doesn't let me link for some weird reason. If you search for "500 glowsticks" or something like that, you should find several vendors on eBay.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think if you have some added fun entertainment factor, you are more likely to get tips. Especially when people are partying. Is the effort really worth the increase in tips, I'm not sure. But maybe having fun is worth it.


I always get tips when I wear my Fred Flinstone outfit!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

josolo said:


> I'm not really an economic guy but have been self employed for the past several years.
> It's different every year (and maybe state) and I don't keep up with that stuff.
> I REALLY appreciate the post you just made. It's very substantive.
> Thanks.


OK, I can explain this to you. You can depreciate you car as an expense for your business, assuming you have a business. Otherwise, the IRS allows you to recognize 55.5 cents per mile on your personal car that you drive for business. You cannot do both depreciation and mileage. Now, the mileage allowance applies only to miles you drive for work, not personal miles. And the 55.5 cents per mile is not just about gas expense. It's the IRS estimate for what it costs on average to operate a vehicle. That includes gas, tires, oil, service, maintenance, repair, etc. I bought my Honda Fit in 2006 for $18,500. Now, IRS rates change every couple of years, but even at 50 cents per mile I have expensed in excess of $70,000 on a car I paid less than 19 grand for. If I had opted instead to depreciate my car against my businesses, I would have claimed the purchase price of the vehicle over time as expense, and then that would have been the end of it. But with almost 150K miles on the car, I have expensed the original purchase price nearly four times. And this is all legal, too. My tax accountant is very strict with me. The only requirement is that you keep a log of your miles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> OK, I can explain this to you.


Thanks. In fact, I don't know much about this because I _do_ have my tax guy handle it. I don't have a business lic. (anymore) so I file on my social. I also have stocks and stuff so I have had to get the upper tier tax guy at H&R block that does taxes for corporations and stuff. It's kind of expensive but at least I can rest in the fact that he's over qualified to be doing my silly returns.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brady said:


> Can you link? I'm not sold on the idea of carrying more freebies around in my car to hand out to riders beyond the water and candy I have now, but it's worth trying to see if it results in increased tips. At least with glow sticks, they won't be leaving behind candy wrappers and half consumed bottles of water. It's very fair to call me a nerd, but I compared what I earned in tips before I offered water and candy to now and I've found that water and candy provide an average return of 415% above their cost (every $10 I spend on these unnecessary amenities results in $41.50 in increased tips) although my average is only five weeks long and the comparison period prior to that only 4 weeks long. I'd say most amenities with a return above 150% is worth my effort in stocking them in the car even without considering the effect on rating. The exception would be items that can cause damage to the vehicle, are a real hassle to clean up, are illegal, etc. I could probably make a killing selling weed or alcohol after 2 am to my riders. :/


Yes, you can do a link.

For this Forum, before you can create content with links, you must first meet the minimum requirements
Minimum Requirements
The number of posts you have created must exceed: 2 (Yours: 21)
The number of Likes you've received must exceed: 1 (Yours: 5)
The Likeost Ratio must exceed: 0% (Yours: 24%)
The number of days you have been registered must exceed: 1 (Yours: 1)


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

Brady said:


> The standard deduction amount for 2014 is $6,200 for single individual and married filing separately. Assuming a person is only claiming miles and not other business deductions (glow sticks for example in this case), they would need to drive 11,071 miles for Uber a year (average of 213 miles/week) in order to benefit from itemizing deductions rather than taking the standard. In reality, most ride share drivers can benefit from other "below the line" deductions both business related and personal further lowering the amount of miles necessary to make itemized deductions preferable to taking the standard one.
> 
> You are correct in stating the gas receipts are worthless except as backup to one's mileage keeping records in case of an audit. Almost everyone is better claiming the 56 cent/mile than itemizing actual gasoline costs. Even a vehicle getting a poor 15 mpg is only using 20 cents/mile when gas is at $3/gallon. Of course, that mileage deduction also prevents a taxpayer from claiming other vehicle maintenance expenses such as tires, brakes, car washes, etc. But still, those expenses are almost always far less than gas as a cost of operating, especially on a vehicle less than 10 years old.
> 
> ...


Wait - we're operating as independent contractors for Uber. That's as a business, be it a sole proprietor (Schedule C), LLC, or corporation. You're referring to the standard personal deduction amount ($6,200 for single or married filing separately). You can claim that $6,200 standard deduction OR itemize on Schedule A other _personal_ expenses like mortgage interest, property taxes on your home, etc. I plan to file my Uber income and expenses as a Schedule C sole proprietorship for this tax year. You take the income from the Uber 1099 and deduct expenses incurred as part of the business on Schedule C. I will deduct 56 cents per mile for all miles driven while the app was online. I will deduct some percentage of my monthly cell phone bill. You get to deduct the employer share of the self-employment tax (filed on Schedule SE if you're a sole proprietor). I don't provide water or candy, but if I did I would deduct this as well. I will be deducting every damn thing I can think of, because I will be paying about 44% total in taxes (25% fed, 3.4% state, 1.1% local, ~14% SSI & Medicare) on any "profit" I make while Ubering.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> pengduck - if you're so displeased with Uber, maybe you would be happier if you didn't drive for them any longer. You may wish to consider such an option.
> 
> No need to thank me.


Desert driver I think the sun has fried your brain. This forum is for all to vent their frustrations at the bs Uber pulls on us. I do this full time so I can work when I want to. Wait till they start taking your money and screwing you over. Then you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Desert driver I think the sun has fried your brain. This forum is for all to vent their frustrations at the bs Uber pulls on us. I do this full time so I can work when I want to. Wait till they start taking your money and screwing you over. Then you will see what I'm talking about.


I think that he (Desert Driver) makes a perfectly valid point.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Desert driver I think the sun has fried your brain. This forum is for all to vent their frustrations at the bs Uber pulls on us. I do this full time so I can work when I want to. Wait till they start taking your money and screwing you over. Then you will see what I'm talking about.


Again though, Peng, if you dislike it so much you may want to consider something less stressful like working at Home Depot or bagging groceries. You wouldn't experience the level of frustration that you evidently experience driving for Uber.

Anything else I can help you with, or are you good for now?


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Again though, Peng, if you dislike it so much you may want to consider something less stressful like working at Home Depot or bagging groceries. You wouldn't experience the level of frustration that you evidently experience driving for Uber.
> 
> Anything else I can help you with, or are you good for now?


You can't reason with the unreasonable.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

As for the IRS and the mileage deduction, there are some things to keep in mind. You can't go back and forth (standard mileage deduction vs expenses). If you do it one way one year, you can't do it the other way the next. Next you MUST keep logs showing your personal use vs. business use, unless you claim that this car is 100% used only for business and NEVER personal use. There are other mileage deductions that you can take, for example you can deduct mileage costs related to going to see a doctor. Beyond that if you are using your own phone, you can deduct that cost too. There is no one who is NOT using their own phone even if you use Uber's. (you text or call customers don't you?) For my other business I deduct my home office expense, as that is clear I use it, but you might be able to deduct that here too. If you meet up with another driver over lunch to discuss business, you can deduct part of the cost of that meal. I could go on but trust me, it's more than you guys think and if you don't have someone pointing these out to you, you need to find a tax guy that will.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> As for the IRS and the mileage deduction, there are some things to keep in mind. You can't go back and forth (standard mileage deduction vs expenses). If you do it one way one year, you can't do it the other way the next. Next you MUST keep logs showing your personal use vs. business use, unless you claim that this car is 100% used only for business and NEVER personal use. There are other mileage deductions that you can take, for example you can deduct mileage costs related to going to see a doctor. Beyond that if you are using your own phone, you can deduct that cost too. There is no one who is NOT using their own phone even if you use Uber's. (you text or call customers don't you?) For my other business I deduct my home office expense, as that is clear I use it, but you might be able to deduct that here too. If you meet up with another driver over lunch to discuss business, you can deduct part of the cost of that meal. I could go on but trust me, it's more than you guys think and if you don't have someone pointing these out to you, you need to find a tax guy that will.


Excellent advice. Anyone who is self-employed at any level really should have a tax accountant, otherwise you're likely leaving money on the table for the IRS. Between the businesses I run and the high salary my wife earns, we paid just 8.4% in taxes last year. That's the value of a good tax accountant right there.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Again though, Peng, if you dislike it so much you may want to consider something less stressful like working at Home Depot or bagging groceries. You wouldn't experience the level of frustration that you evidently experience driving for Uber.
> 
> Anything else I can help you with, or are you good for now?


Lots of noobs come to this site with this type of attitude. By this I mean the know-it-all, "you should be doing this", " you shouldn't be doing that", "you should be working here instead" type posts. Very often followed up with the little zinger/quip at the end such as "anything else I can help you with or are you good for now".

There are obviously many, many sites on the net which are heavily focused on personal attacks, insulting other members, and members trying to score points off each other with silly little zingers and the I-know-better-than-you type comment. However, this site isn't one of those. You've been on this site for just two days yet you have already received a warning from site admin for abusive behavior. That takes some doing.

I can't help thinking that you might be better placed in a different forum, of the type I mention above. However, if you choose to stay on here, have a look at the Notable Members section of this site, and the type/content of posts we post on here.

At the time of writing, you have made 33 posts and received 12 likes. That's a like ratio of just 30%. People aren't liking what you post; it's as simple as that. As you can see it's not just me. Compare this with Notable Members' ratios, including mine if you like, which is over 100%. As I say, spend some time reading around the site and you'll see where you're going wrong.

Nothing against you personally, just some friendly advice to help you improve.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent advice. Anyone who is self-employed at any level really should have a tax accountant, otherwise you're likely leaving money on the table for the IRS. Between the businesses I run and the high salary my wife earns, we paid just 8.4% in taxes last year. That's the value of a good tax accountant right there.


If anyone is Ubering and paying taxes for the activity they really need to visit a CPA tax accountant or get a better one. There is no way on earth that ANY UberX driver can't pencil whip the piss poor pay to less than a taxable amount.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> As for the IRS and the mileage deduction, there are some things to keep in mind. *You can't go back and forth (standard mileage deduction vs expenses). *If you do it one way one year, you can't do it the other way the next. Next you MUST keep logs showing your personal use vs. business use, unless you claim that this car is 100% used only for business and NEVER personal use. There are other mileage deductions that you can take, for example you can deduct mileage costs related to going to see a doctor. Beyond that if you are using your own phone, you can deduct that cost too. There is no one who is NOT using their own phone even if you use Uber's. (you text or call customers don't you?) For my other business I deduct my home office expense, as that is clear I use it, but you might be able to deduct that here too. If you meet up with another driver over lunch to discuss business, you can deduct part of the cost of that meal. I could go on but trust me, it's more than you guys think and if you don't have someone pointing these out to you, you need to find a tax guy that will.


Not true. If you keep every legitimate receipt and those receipts EXCEED the mileage deduction you can exceed the standard amount AND you can vacillate from year to year to whichever extent makes more deductible. (please verify with your own accountant, I'm not one, but I have done it a couple years.)

It's more dangerous to take the hard cost receipt angle if you are also driving personal miles as the allocation ability is debatable. In an audit it probably won't stand unless your accountant can show a legitimate methodology that the IRS accepts, meaning, a good set of books and allocation charts.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lots of noobs come to this site with this type of attitude. By this I mean the know-it-all, "you should be doing this", " you shouldn't be doing that", "you should be working here instead" type posts. Very often followed up with the little zinger/quip at the end such as "anything else I can help you with or are you good for now".
> 
> There are obviously many, many sites on the net which are heavily focused on personal attacks, insulting other members, and members trying to score points off each other with silly little zingers and the I-know-better-than-you type comment. However, this site isn't one of those. You've been on this site for just two days yet you have already received a warning from site admin for abusive behavior. That takes some doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh, no need to thank me, ele. I'm here to help and I really don't mind.

Anything else we need to discuss, or are you good for now?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, no need to thank me, ele. I'm here to help and I really don't mind.
> 
> Anything else we need to discuss, or are you good for now?


Another statement drunks love if they are older (and remember the commercial.)

"I'm not really an Uber driver BUT I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night."


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There are obviously many, many sites on the net which are heavily focused on personal attacks, insulting other members, and members trying to score points off each other with silly little zingers and the I-know-better-than-you type comment. However, this site isn't one of those. You've been on this site for just two days yet you have already received a warning from site admin for abusive behavior. That takes some doing.


I take the easy road and just "Ignore Member". That way, all I see on this thread is glow sticks and taxes.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brady said:


> I take the easy road and just "Ignore Member". That way, all I see on this thread is glow sticks and taxes.


Yeah, that is true. I posted it more for any other future Zinger Zachs. It does get a bit tedious when they suddenly appear, guns blazing with their I-know-everything spiel!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, that is true. I posted it more for any other future Zinger Zachs. It does get a bit tedious when they suddenly appear, guns blazing with their I-know-everything spiel!


I think it's good to be cognizant with new drivers that Uber's delegation of pings COULD favor new drivers to keep them suckered in for longer.

Example: The first couple of weeks I started I made a lot of airport runs both ways. The fares were steady and the pay was decent enough, as one way runs are a dead end LOSER. The difficulty in this as we know is getting the 'pax to the airport' runs. Getting them out of the airport is not as difficult since we know where they are (captured client location.) My pea brain methodology was to cruise the hotel areas and tech areas. I invariably got the return pings in short order with maybe a ride or 2 short hops.

It no longer works that way. I SELDOM get a hotel ping anymore. And even at the airport the pings are far and few and often long waiting. I believe Uber scams newbies for a short period of time.

What can I say? Take it while it's hot. And don't blame the new guys for thinking they cut a fat hog in the ass because Uber tech I am sure is manipulating the hell out of all of us in any way they can.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think it's good to be cognizant with new drivers that Uber's delegation of pings COULD favor new drivers to keep them suckered in for longer.
> 
> Example: The first couple of weeks I started I made a lot of airport runs both ways. The fares were steady and the pay was decent enough, as one way runs are a dead end LOSER. The difficulty in this as we know is getting the 'pax to the airport' runs. Getting them out of the airport is not as difficult since we know where they are (captured client location.) My pea brain methodology was to cruise the hotel areas and tech areas. I invariably got the return pings in short order with maybe a ride or 2 short hops.
> 
> ...


I think your on to something here...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think it's good to be cognizant with new drivers that Uber's delegation of pings COULD favor new drivers to keep them suckered in for longer.
> 
> Example: The first couple of weeks I started I made a lot of airport runs both ways. The fares were steady and the pay was decent enough, as one way runs are a dead end LOSER. The difficulty in this as we know is getting the 'pax to the airport' runs. Getting them out of the airport is not as difficult since we know where they are (captured client location.) My pea brain methodology was to cruise the hotel areas and tech areas. I invariably got the return pings in short order with maybe a ride or 2 short hops.
> 
> ...


There may well be some kind of ping preference system in place for new drivers. It seems that receiving pings from across town is common, even when it's not a 3* pax whom 10 other closer drivers have passed on. And I've had pax cancel for whatever reason and rerequest, while sat in my car, and Bob in his Mazda comes up on their phone as the closest driver, 5 minutes away.

About the noobs; there's nothing wrong with coming on here and saying that they're new and they earned 2 grand this week. That's great. It's the ones who come on guns blazing and on the attack who need to think again.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, that is true. I posted it more for any other future Zinger Zachs. It does get a bit tedious when they suddenly appear, guns blazing with their I-know-everything spiel!


Man, I hear that.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ernmack33 said:


> Saturday night I was driving (Columbus, OH) and got my second report of some driver that is definitely making me look bad! this Uber driver has a car decorated like the cash cab and has passengers answer trivia questions for prizes, gives out glow sticks and bracelets, candy, and water. geesh. the passengers that I had Saturday told me how amazing that ride was and one lady mentioned that they tipped the driver $10. I got no tip. I carry waters, am friendly, and get people to their destinations quick and efficiently. .but apparently that's not enough! has anyone experienced anything like this in their city?


I passed a car in Dallas this past weekend that was lit up like a Christmas tree... lights on the outside and inside etc. Not sure if it was an Uber car or not, but it caught my attention.
After what you described, it may have well been an Uber driver.
I know.. the things we have to do to earn a tip these days.

Are They Not Entertained!!!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I think if you have some added fun entertainment factor, you are more likely to get tips. Especially when people are partying. Is the effort really worth the increase in tips, I'm not sure. But maybe having fun is worth it.


Sure.. fun... but everything you do outside of driving them safely, can impact safety.
Do we have to become courts jesters, circus clowns, or street entertainers just to earn a tip??

I'm all for giving them a nice safe ride to their destination and keeping things upbeat (some riders can make that VERY hard to do)... but I question whether I have to turn my car into a game show extravaganza just to get a tip.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What is one supposed to do with a glow stick?


Please let a rider ask that question in my car...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Sure.. fun... but everything you do outside of driving them safely, can impact safety.
> Do we have to become courts jesters, circus clowns, or street entertainers just to earn a tip??
> 
> I'm all for giving them a nice safe ride to their destination and keeping things upbeat (some riders can make that VERY hared to do)... but I question whether I have to turn my car into a game show extravaganza just to get a tip.


Couldn't agree more. I have no intention of turning my metrocruiser into a circus pavilion. A pax who would be impressed by such tom foolery really needs to pay a visit to Drew Carey or Pat Sajak. Just sayin'.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I think your on to something here...


I think so too. My first day on Uber was very nice. 3 airport rides in a row. Maybe the first day you are assigned more work to make you feel it's going to remain the same


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't heard of the goofy trivia. Personally, that would annoy me as a passenger. I just want to be left alone and safely delivered to my destination. Water is nice, as is a phone charger if in need. Anything beyond that is trying too hard. There is one UberX driver in my area that uses his brand new 2014 Mercedes C300 that apparently is loaded. I've heard about him only because he's apparently he looks like ryan gosling, gets all dressed up, and is over-the-top professional. People ask if I know him (as if we have Uber company meetings). He's the only driver that may be 'making me look bad' i guess.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Cash Cab: 




Clearly someone has ported it to Uber / Lyft.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Cash Cab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underachieving Drivers





So long as I'm posting crap.
...this song comes on all the time while I'm driving and I can't help but hear "UUUUber, ...Uber has it".


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> About 90% of Uber rides should result in some sort of tip. The fact is it's more like 5% or less. I would suppose there are drivers out there doing a complex monkey dance which makes pax clap their hands and tip reliably (maybe up to 40 or 50% of the time?). But generally UberX rides are not tipped and drivers as a whole receive a very small amount from tips. It is inappropriate for any driver to blame himself for no tips. You control your rating to some degree, but in comparison there is little you can do to reliably get tips besides worshipping, entertaining, and making a spectacle of yourself to the passenger. The reward for this will be paltry and insulting.
> 
> Many reasons for why pax do not tip their UberX drivers. Some can be undone partially, some can't really. If you can survive as an UberX driver, pat yourself on the back and feel good about your ability to thrive at a real job where shit makes sense.


I have the monkey dance down to a science. I get tipped 40% of the time so almost half > hehe and I even had a big dog from Uber management tip me I almost shat myself when he said he was head of global Policy.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I got a decent tip once singing along the passengers the theme to "Threes Company", "cheers' etc


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Brady said:


> I take the easy road and just "Ignore Member". That way, all I see on this thread is glow sticks and taxes.


I just started using the ignore button today, vs just giving up on this site. We'll see how it goes. Reading this site lately was stating to feel like I was walking in on my employees while they were talking trash and then they give me that look! Yeah, time to get out the whip!! (so to speak! lol)


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

when people ask me where the water is, I tell them that uberX is the southwest of rideshares now. want it? you gotta pay


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

According to the statistics I keep, 9% of my passengers tip, with an average tip amount of $7 (skewed up by some very high tips, of course). Average tip amount when considered over all rides, including those riders who don't tip is around $0.78, and my average fare is $14.88, so I figure that tips cover about 1/3 of Uber's fee when considered in aggregate.


----------

